# Looking for reviews on Omatic, Automation, and BitchBoards



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Shred Betties: Women's Snowboarding Magazine has their board test up where they review the Omatic super. Never ridden Automaton. Bitch boards are a stupid ass joke just burn them and laugh at how craptacular they are.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

^ HAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHA OMG HAHAHAHAHAHAHA ROFL HAHAHAHAHAHA I just pissed myself HAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Bitchboards are like taking a Lamar and selling it for Burton prices.


Even Burton doesn't get that high!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

^ Eh 650 is pretty much custom x ics, feel good es ics and up from theres price range.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

to be honest, yes on the bitchboard site the boards are 650, but I carry them at 450. I have not had a chance to ride one yet, but I doubt it will hold up to my Feelgood es standards.


----------

